# Help! Hamilton Khaki Murph Strap Ideas



## taelorh12 (May 30, 2013)

Howdy Gents,

When I heard about this watch being created I had to jump on it. First time owning a Hamilton and I have to say that I am very impressed. Like most others I was hesitant to purchase this watch because of the dimensions. I have a 7 inch wrist and my comfort zone is typically 38-40mm. However, this watch wears perfectly. There is no over hang from the long lugs. In fact I dont even notice them, and the 42mm case actually sits perfectly on the wrist. The slim case helps it sit low and snug. 

I am very happy that I built up the courage to get this. 

On another note for those of you who own this watch or that have an eye for great pairings. Id like to hear yalls ideas on strap options. Now dont get me wrong the stock strap it comes with is bad ass and breaks in nicely but id like to try and find a metal bracelet that fits or just something unique.

Cheers to you all.


----------



## carlosberrenchina (Nov 1, 2019)

I own a Murph as well a few days ago, and Input and eye on hirsch Capitano alligator strap.

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Please do share your pictures guys...I wish the lugs were slightly narrower to give it a sleeker look, but it is extremely elegant as it is and I can imagine would look good with just about anything..I would like to see it on a plain black leather strap (no contrast stitching or alligator/crocodile) ..I imagine that would be a very elegant look


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm 99.9% sure the Murph is the exact same case as the Hamilton khaki field 42mm. So that bracelet should fit.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

This is a Murph mod
I using this Timex strap with it









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Paratrooper elastic strap from cheapest nato strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Cheapest nato strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

The watch sits big , it's 52 mm lug to lug , I have tried many straps , for my wrist the single nato is the best choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Here is with black leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SalvadorDagi (Sep 20, 2019)

Brown geckota strap









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)

Rios1931


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## carlosberrenchina (Nov 1, 2019)

Hirsch il capitano true alligator strap









Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 04z (Mar 20, 2019)

SalvadorDagi said:


> Brown geckota strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great with the geckota


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The Murph is a strap monster.


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Revolution strap


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## BigEmpty (Oct 1, 2019)

single pass strap?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> The Murph is a strap monster.


Took awhile, but finally figured out this strap^^^ is a Hadley-Roma 834.


----------



## Sonicosa (Jul 5, 2019)

Just got a Murph for my birthday, and this thread is great for some ideas. Think I am going to pick up a grey nato from Toxic Natos to start. I might also try the black and barley singlepass strap like BigEmpty posted.



BigEmpty said:


> single pass strap?


Is that from Cheapest Natos? I saw Crown and Buckle launched one recently as well.


----------



## black13 (Oct 31, 2019)

I would like to thanks this thread because it's the one that convinced me to buy the Hamilton Murph despite the original (ugly for my taste) strap!
I bought 5 straps for this watch and this the first one:


----------



## carlosberrenchina (Nov 1, 2019)

black13 said:


> I would like to thanks this thread because it's the one that convinced me to buy the Hamilton Murph despite the original (ugly for my taste) strap!
> I bought 5 straps for this watch and this the first one:
> View attachment 15360559
> View attachment 15360562


Will you show the other 4 straps?

Enviado desde mi SM-G973F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## blair.d.new (Jan 7, 2018)

Simple cheap blue single pass NATO from LongIsland Watch looks good. It was a double loop Nato but cut it to slim it down.








5-Ring NATO-Style Navy Blue Nylon Strap with Brushed Finish Steel Buckle #NATO5R-19-SS


5-Ring Style NATO-Style navy blue nylon watch strap has a stainless steel buckle and keepers.



www.longislandwatch.com













Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## black13 (Oct 31, 2019)

carlosberrenchina said:


> Will you show the other 4 straps?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G973F mediante Tapatalk


Of course!


----------



## black13 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## carlosberrenchina (Nov 1, 2019)

black13 said:


> Of course!


Great! Looking forward to reading your following posts

Enviado desde mi SM-G973F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Disciple418 (Apr 7, 2020)

SWilly67 said:


>


Love it


----------

